# Frankfurt Immigration General Questions, help and support apprecated



## Mr Happy (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm a European (not German tho!) looking to move to DE after ten years away. When I last lived in Frankfurt Am Main (2000-2006) I was helped with the anmeldung and physical registration process by a lady called Tanja providing that service. She seem's to no longer be about and I was wondering if anyone had a service provider who could help?

Also, I recall Dresdner opened an account for me with my hotel address before I had even got a visa. I'd be surprised with modern KYC laws that they can do that - any thoughts? 

Any thoughts on schooling? We're considering the Mundanis in Westend, but I don't actually like the WE, so would be aiming to live in Sachsenhausen or Nordend (my wife doesn't like Bockenheim or Bornheim).

Lastly, as it's fifteen years since I moved to DE last time, any other hints you'd give a returning expat?


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr Happy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a European (not German tho!) looking to move to DE after ten years away. When I last lived in Frankfurt Am Main (2000-2006) I was helped with the anmeldung and physical registration process by a lady called Tanja providing that service. She seem's to no longer be about and I was wondering if anyone had a service provider who could help?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I noticed it's been four days already without a reply to your post, so I thought I'd drop you a line.

First and foremost though, I don't have any knowledge of the German immigration system. As you can see from the flags, I live in the Netherlands. 

So what I would suggest if you don't have any luck with your quest in Germany is to consider the Netherlands as a viable alternative country. I've lived here for over 30 years and find it to be a great place to live. Amsterdam which is the capital of course is a really beautiful city with its network of canals which makes it both quaint and romantic. 

There's a social network called the British Society of Amsterdam to help you get settled and make new friends too: British themed events - social and sports activites | Britsoc

If you fall into the category of a highly skilled migrant, the Dutch government has created a site aimed specifically at attracting individuals who meet that criteria: Official Matters - I amsterdam

Worth a look anyway.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 17, 2015)

Xircal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed it's been four days already without a reply to your post, so I thought I'd drop you a line.
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks Xircal,
I worked in NL 2003-5 and 2008/9. I know it well. I have a job etc so all sorted in Germany, just a refresh of the immigration expectations was all I was after! Apparently not a well used notice board!
G


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi G, 

OK, understood. But I don't think you'd have any problems moving back there again since you're a citizen of an EU member state. EU regulations state that all member countries must allow free movement of labour. Any restrictions which can be applied to other EU countries are only valid for seven years and you've been away for 15 years. 

That's mentioned in this article: Germany allows immigration from EU A8 countries

I don't know why you're post drew a blank though. I just saw it sitting there with 0 replies so I guess nobody knows the answer to your question. But if you look through the rest of the German forum, there seems to be plenty of interest there.


----------

